

Make fun of hate groups, get banned from Facebook? - thenomad
http://bart-calendar.livejournal.com/2531839.html

======
PommeDeTerre
The hypocrisy from some of these anti-"hate" people is truly astounding.

We'll hear them go on for hours about how it's very wrong to target one
particular group of people. Yet they'll so quickly and easily turn around, and
target a particular group of people they deem to be expressing "hate". Their
actions are often far more extreme and harmful than those of the group they
are targeting.

It does not help the situation when those who speak out against creating
"hostile environments" are often quite eager to engage in hostile behavior
toward those they disagree with.

